# Sativa vs. Indica



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 19, 2008)

INDICA
height- 6inch to 4feet
nodes- short 3inch or less
leaves- wide short and rounded 3-5 blades
SATIVA
height- 4 to 15 feet
nodes- long 3-6inch
leaves- thin, long, and pointy 6-12 blades

This is what i know; but do the two grow better in different variables? (soil, heat, topping, nutes) Are there any "quirks" you found with the different strains? Ive heard one flowers later but i always mix em up.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 8, 2008)

From what i know indica= couchlock high, sativa= social giggly high


----------



## andy52 (Sep 8, 2008)

sativa takes longer to flower also.and also has less chlorphyll.lighter shade of green than an indica


----------



## spacecake (Sep 8, 2008)

Indicia is more the Skunks, white widows, Northan Lights etc.....Id say the Indicia seeds better for in door grow and as Jnyce1320 says a bit more heady high But that also depends when you harvest them  And the Sativa more a wild one like Thai, Afghan etc..... Most people grow Indicia as its a faster turnover maybe 7 - 9 weeks flower but Sativa more 12 weeks up....But you cant beat a good bud of Sativa 

Depends on ya grow room but Sativa can get tall like 1 -1 meters but Indica norm stay Fat and short and dont stretch as much......Id say if going for a first grow go Indicia with a easy one like NL


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 8, 2008)

what about tri-chromes, are they more dominant on an indica?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> From what i know indica= couchlock high, sativa= social giggly high


 
this is wat i always thought too. but when they talk about the trich colors determinin the type high ur lookin for when u harvest...  nothin really dictates if this is for both sativa and indica or for just one or the other.
????


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 8, 2008)

:giggle: 
seems y'all need some schooling...

Indica strains of mj tend to have a shorter flowering period, usually between 8 - 10 weeks - this also can be lengthened, as an average, depending on when the plant is harvested according to trichome http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome maturity. They are more generally a shorter, bushier plant and can grow to 10 feet, there abouts.
The leaves are generally stout with an odd number of fingers, starting at 1 to 3 to 5 to 7, etc depending on plant age. The indica gives more of a narcotic, body stone type high.

The Sativa strains, on the other hand, tend to have a much longer flower period, up to double the indica (ya... up to 20 weeks) - this can also be lengthend depending on trich-harvest maturity. Sativas are capable of growing to heights of over 20 feet depending on growing conditions. They are much sparser in vegetation, with leaves longer, and skinner as compared to the indica. Finger numbers are the same as an indica  
The sativa gives more of a clear, head high - most people function better on a sativa high.

although the 2 strains have a different kind of high, generally speaking... it is possible to modify the stoner effects of the mj by harvesting according to trich maturity. Trichs start off clear - not a whole lotta kick during now; then they go cloudy - the stone is now that of a sativa, so to speak; from cloudy they go amber - the stone is now that of an indica, more-or-less; after amber they go black - they've gone rotten and are now spoiled (the pot is now a waste)

now... this doesn't happen over night, so it can lengthen harvest time up to a few weeks... see where I'm going with this?

yer pot is only as good as how u grow it :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2008)

so then the same rule:
mostly cloudy=heady energetic high
cloudy to amber=more a couch lock
does this apply for both sativa and indica then? or are sativa's more generally  strait head energetic type high and indica's more body stone in general or again is it determined on trich color for both. i'm havin troubles distinguishin between the trich color to harvest method to determine the high  and this sativa bein heady energetic and indica bein more body stone thing...


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> seems y'all need some schooling...:hubba:



lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 9, 2008)

thx for the schooling Van Guy'


			
				canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> what about tri-chromes, are they more dominant on an indica?


and another silly Q, What about colourful buds, do they lean more to Ind/Sat?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 9, 2008)

afghan is the pure indica, not sativa spacecake


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> afghan is the pure indica, not sativa spacecake


..and there are VERY few "pure" strains of either out thhere today. _Almost_ everything is a hybrid, including the Widow (60/40), the skunks(mostly sat), and Northern lights(mostly indica)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 9, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> thx for the schooling Van Guy'
> 
> and another silly Q, What about colourful buds, do they lean more to Ind/Sat?


 
strain/hybrid and growing conditions


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 9, 2008)

*although I am a lousy photographer, Here are a couple pics of a sativa at 25 days of flower*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 9, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..and there are VERY few "pure" strains of either out thhere today. _Almost_ everything is a hybrid, including the Widow (60/40), the skunks(mostly sat), and Northern lights(mostly indica)



Sooooo....in the last decade growers going for the UBER strain have actually screwd themselves out of potentailly good strains? Now i see why everything is weedXweedXweed. With that said i guess ill call my indica bagseed WhiteXAfganiXBubbleXCheeseXLemonXHerrorXSnow Ryder

Ok Q time, Im guessing its possible to cross breed and get MOST of an original strain back? Or could you breed out the Ind/Sat traits in a hybrid with a strain related mother/father?
ps. nice pics P.Afatty


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 9, 2008)

* :watchplant: several folks I know are just back crossing and/or introducing new strains to create their own hybrids 

:farm: for me, I just keep those strains I like, give clones or seeds to other folks to do the development, and then I cherry pick the crops each year to get my own stash :aok: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 9, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> so then the same rule:
> mostly cloudy=heady energetic high
> cloudy to amber=more a couch lock  *yes*
> does this apply for both sativa and indica then? *yup *or are sativa's more generally strait head energetic type high and indica's more body stone in general or again is it determined on trich color for both. *yes *i'm havin troubles distinguishin between the trich color to harvest method to determine the high and this sativa bein heady energetic and indica bein more body stone thing...


 *as I said before... this is how you modify the type of stone the pot is gunna give on it's own... an indica is always gunna be like an indica, but how you grow/harvest/cure it is gunna determine how it's gunna be when smoked - two clones from the same mother are going to produce 2 widely varying grows/yields/quality by 2 different growers because of differing techniques of growing.*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry folks this whole "pure strain" has got me disturbed. What the heck do you think weed will be like in 15 years? Will there be any "pures" left? Weed with 10 fargin names on the end of it! Back in the day i never even herd of herms or femd seeds. Sure its all for the greater buzz but "shallowing" the gene pool just seems wrong. Just my opinion.
Can i get a name of a "pure strain"? Ind. or Sat. i dont care.
found a few, just read strains sticky...duh


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 9, 2008)

*what's in a name anyway  

 grow it :farm:  and smoke it :bong1: :stoned: *


----------



## spacecake (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the correction Smoke-a-lot Hmmm Maybe it was Thai I was thinking about  

Peace


----------

